
Why Microsoft Acquiring Yahoo Could Suck For Everybody - drm237
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/02/why-microsoft-acquiring-yahoo-would.html
======
ekanes
There's an upside and a downside to this possible merger that isn't mentioned
much in the press, which would affect us little guys.

It seems that many people _inside_ these companies on both sides would bail if
this happened, and the best among them would probably be right out front
leading the exodus.

That means a) a bigger pool of available talent for other companies, and b)
more competition from the companies these folks might start.

------
graemeklass
The link is dead but have read a few articles and commentary on it. I think
that Microsoft is not only buying "product" but Yahoo!'s talent pool (eg. I am
pretty impressed with the new Yahoo! mail). I remember that was one of the
main reasons why Microsoft bought Groove. I agree with ekanes that you may see
a few people leaves after the acquisition to start their ventures. Tech
nowadays is so fluid and dynamic that new ideas and ventures will always
flourish.

------
bayareaguy
For everybody on YC/Arc News at least, since these sites are obviously using
Yahoo's technology. Does YC/Arc have a license from Yahoo to use this scheme?

------
danw
I'm getting a 404 on the link

~~~
drm237
Yeah, it looks like the author removed it... Google doesn't have it cached
either.

~~~
bayareaguy
There is a little of it cached:

[http://www.google.com/search?&q=why-microsoft-
acquiring-...](http://www.google.com/search?&q=why-microsoft-acquiring-yahoo-
would.html)

